# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne to ID

## Crypto Russia

Dear friends, may I ask you to help me with ID of this cryptocoryne?
Cr 1.JPGCr 2.JPG

----------


## illumbomb

My initial guess would be C. wendtii, any other photograph of the spathe showing the collar area?

----------


## Crypto Russia

Cr 5.JPGCr 4.JPGCr 3.JPG

----------

